# Xtant A412 Specs and Reviews



## Bad_Cheetah (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello guys,

Just got a hold of a BNIB Xtant A412 Subwoofer. Couldn't find anything solid on the internet about it. Would be grateful if someone could tell me whether its a dual 4ohm voice coil sub or a single coil.

Also what are your reviews on it?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

From the looks of it, it's a single voice coil 4ohm. 

I haven't heard one, I always stuck with the hexagon shaped ones. Those kick ass, I remember having two of them in a sealed enclosure and it shook everything in the garage and back room (where my brother "back then" was staying).


----------

